# Catching Bass...some very good presentations..Part II



## Mac (Feb 27, 2009)

Once you have mastered the slow fall, deadsticking, tremoring presentaion or any of the other slow fall presentations in the thread entitled," Catching Bass...some very good presentations", you can also use the same techniques in fishing plastic worms. You can, for example, use tail less worms such as the Razor Worm, and can even use the hooktails, and even the ribbontailed worms complete with tail, unlike the zoomie in Part I. 

It's done by texposing a light wire hook, but instead of starting at the head of the worm, start by penetrating the worm back farther going in the side of the worm and out the same side quite like skin hooking, before turning the hook around and texposing. This simply places the hook farther back in the worm to balance it on the fall so it falls enticingly slowly in a horazontal plane. If rigged normally by penetrating the nose of the worm, it just noses down and plummets to the bottom. You will find the fall of a worm to be considerably slower than the slow fall of a zoomie as discussed in the first thread, and this does take the patience of a saint, but again, it's much more often than not rewarded with a large increase in hookups and results in some really nice fish.

The zoomie technique and the worm techniques both trigger strikes for several reasons. One is the bait stays in the viewing area longer, taking it's own sweet time in the fall before disappearing in the bottom weeds...presenting itself as slow and vulnerable. Secondly, once on bottom, the pausing irritates some bass that are territorial and making them think, "There's something in my backyard, and it's not going away!"

You have to become a line watcher...and have to become patient if you haven't fished this way before. You will discover on certain days you may have to pause even longer, but if you find the magic timing, will probably be one of the few catching fish....and at other times, you'll be hooking up frequently, often before the bait hits the bottom. In either case, you will increase your catch numbers more likely than not.

Jack Chancellor created the "do nothing" worm and won several tournaments fishing it weightless. Charlie Brewer created the slider fishing techniques which fish the bait very slowly as well. I've mentioned these creative individuals as they have influenced my personal fishing greatly. You can still get the Crappie and Bass fishing book at www.sliderfishing.com and if you haven't read it, I'd highly recommend it.
Something important, if you get the book, read it six times before going out on the water....no joke....the first time I read the book, I thought Charlie was repeating himself, but upon reading again and again, I realized he wasn't. It's an easy, straight forward read, and in order to catch all of what he's saying, re-reading is truly important. It's not hard, it's just very simply written and very straight forward. 

I've had a number of folks try the presentations and do better with their fishing......some improved dramatically. I'm not saying this is the only way, but if you try it and even adjust it to your liking, you will be impressed. It takes concentration and patience, and if you are in the bassy area, you will do very well. Good Fishing, Mac


----------



## Jim (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice article! =D> 

Sure you don't want to write one for the homepage?


----------



## slim357 (Feb 27, 2009)

enjoyed the write ups, I use a similar tactic with 10"+ worms, only instead of texposing I run it through the bait like I would normally but deeper instead of about a 1/4 of an inch I go in about 2 inches.


----------

